# Husqvarna 545 review



## lasmacgod (Dec 23, 2013)

I haven't seen too much talk about the 545, being that it seems it is overshadowed by the 550xp, so I wanted to make an attempt at a review for those considering this saw. 




Well, after remaining disappointed with my 346xp, even after proper tuning, etc., I sent it packing. After running a MS261 for a while and remaining disappointed with my local dealers, I finally found a Husqvarna dealer I like. The 40 minute drive one-way is a bit annoying, especially when there are 3 Stihl dealers within 10 minutes of me, but we'll worth it. 

So, I bought a Husqvarna 545. I still had the 16" Oregon Pro Lite bar and 3 Stihl .325 non-safety semi chisel chains I used on the 346, so I dumped the narrow kerf chisel setup straight away. 

Ran two tanks through it between yesterday and today. I am very happy with this saw, much nicer (in my opinion) than the 346. Cut some hedge, hackberry, walnut, and something I didn't take the time to identify, as everything was covered in snow and ice. Biggest wood was around 18", and was the hedge. All were trees that had died (who knows how long ago) in my father-in-law's pasture and he had pulled them with the tractor and dragged them up to the burn pile. 

I started out with the the cuts in a log/trunk as per the manual to settle the computer, and then just started cutting. Initially, restarts were a little dicey, required a few attempts before it would remain running, but after 3 or 4 times, it pretty much settled down and now restarts perfectly. Likewise, it initially had some issues with too high of an idle speed, causing the chain to run, but it has pretty much figured its idle speed out. Throttle response and cutting speed have improved over the two tanks of fuel. The only gripe I have is that the control lever is difficult to manipulate while wearing thick, insulated, leather gloves, but it is, admittedly, a minor gripe. 

Conclusions:
-The 545 is a great 50cc saw. May not be the fastest saw out there, but it has a great power band, and is more than capable of laying quite a bit of firewood on the ground using very little fuel and not wearing me out. 
-The Stihl MS261c-m is a wicked saw in terms of torque. 
-A good dealer is more important than the brand of the saw.
-I think the 346 is probably a good saw, but like a movie that is over-hyped, it is a disappointment when it doesn't live up to the hype, no matter how good it actually is. I say this because my dealer let me play with his old OE 346, which he claimed was pretty well worn out, so my expectations were low. I was quite happy with how it cut. 
-Horsepower numbers, in my opinion, are useless in terms of assessing saw performance. The 545 is rated for 3.2 hp, IIRC, but it felt like it cut better than my old MS260 and NE346, both rated around 3.75 hp. 

At the risk of getting flamed, I now understand the sideways balance thing SawTroll talks about. It did take playing with the MS261 and the 545 side by side to get it. I would have never consciously noticed it had I not purposely focused on it. Grabbing the MS261 by the top handle in a comfortable position, and holding it with my wrist relaxed, I noticed the saw leaned slightly to the right. Doing the same with the 545, it sits level in the hand. Whether it makes a significant, actual difference or if it is purely psychological, the jury is still out for me in terms of cutting firewood. In theory, I can see where it would reduce arm/wrist fatigue. When the chain meets the wood, I don't know that the difference will be terribly significant. Time will tell, for me.


----------



## Ndigity26 (Dec 23, 2013)

um the 346 is a pretty awesome 50ccer probably one of the best sorry yours didn't live up to the potential. I have both the 545, 346 and 353 and I like them all pretty equally I thought I liked the 545 better but sometimes the auto tune pisses me off and I go to run the higher rmp 346. None of mine are ported but the 346 is a ripper its hard to say a 545 is better. I will say I like the 545 platform a little better.


----------



## rburg (Dec 23, 2013)

I recently ran the Jonsered version and I think the 545/2252 model will be a real popular model for firewood cutters.


----------



## nmurph (Dec 23, 2013)

lasmacgod said:


> ...Well, after remaining disappointed with my 346xp...
> 
> I think the 346 is probably a good saw...I say this because my dealer let me play with his old OE 346, which he claimed was pretty well worn out, so my expectations were low. I was quite happy with how it cut... .



These two statements confuse me. Do you have a 346 or did you run your dealer's worn out OE?



lasmacgod said:


> ...-Horsepower numbers, in my opinion, are useless in terms of assessing saw performance. The 545 is rated for 3.2 hp, IIRC, but it felt like it cut better than my old MS260 and NE346, both rated around 3.75 hp...



The 346NE is rated at 3.7, the OE is rated at 3.4, and a 260 is rated at 3.2.
The 550 and 261 are both rated at 3.75.

I'm not bashing but just trying to get some clarity. I have a 550 that I have run yet. I'm interested to see how it handles compared to the 346 which is definitely better in the hands than the 261 (IMO!!).


----------



## fuzz1500 (Dec 23, 2013)

I was considering the 545...but found a good deal on a 550xp . Not alot of cut time yet...but so far..its smooth...and Im impressed with the A/T ! Keep in mind I said "so far"


----------



## lasmacgod (Dec 23, 2013)

nmurph said:


> These two statements confuse me. Do you have a 346 or did you run your dealer's worn out OE?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Back in 2010, I had purchased a MS260, and I could have sworn that at the time it was rated at 3.75 hp, but I may be wrong. I believe the 026 was 3.2 hp. My memory is a terrible servant. Then again, reading around here I have seen discussions about conflicting data in terms of specifications. I ended up selling it to fund a new NE 346 earlier this year. I couldn't remember the exact hp number for the NE 346, which is why I simply stated that the MS260 and NE 346 were *around* 3.75 hp. I have a thread floating around here about my problems with that NE 346, and thanks to everyone's help, determined that the dealer let me leave with it pig rich. Even with proper tuning with a tach, it still didn't perform how I expected it should have based upon everything I read about it here so I sold it. The new owner is quite happy with it. I am not saying that the 346 is a bad saw at all. It very well have been me expecting too much due to the hype, right or wrong. This is just my opinion and my perception.

I then went to a different dealer to buy the 545. We talked for quite a while, and he let me play with his personal OE 346 on a chunk of Oak he had out back. He made a comment that it wouldn't be a good representation of the model because the chain was about shot and the saw itself about wore out. Heck, it looked like it had fallen off the truck or out of a tree several times over. With that, and knowing the OE is a 45 cc, my expectations were lower, and I was impressed with that saw for what it was. Again, it is all about expectations and perception.

No offense taken, and I appreciate that you allowed me to clarify. Again, I am not trying to ruffle feathers, nor take anything away from anybody. I also am not intending to bash any saw brand or model across the board. I figure that any brand or model that has been in production for any length of time must be working for somebody, otherwise they would not continue to be produced. I just wanted to give an account of my experience on the off chance it might help somebody, even if it only helps one person.

Plus, it gave me an excuse to post a saw picture. Would have had more, but apparently, iPhones power down automatically when they get cold.


----------



## cobey (Dec 23, 2013)

is the 545 a 45cc saw?


----------



## lasmacgod (Dec 23, 2013)

cobey said:


> is the 545 a 45cc saw?



No, 50cc.


----------



## cobey (Dec 23, 2013)

is the 550 more power or bigger


----------



## lasmacgod (Dec 23, 2013)

cobey said:


> is the 550 more power or bigger




The 550xp and 545 share the same basic platform. In a nutshell, the 550xp has a few different parts which give it more horsepower and allow it to run at a higher engine speed. Both are 50cc. 

The 545 has a longer warranty and is roughly $100 cheaper new.


----------



## cobey (Dec 24, 2013)

what does it weigh?, does it have a rim sprocket or spur?
hows it compare to 450 husky or pp5020av
is it a homeowner saw with auto tune or pro saw
not picking it apart, just learning  you dont have to answer all this i figured
someone else may know some of this stuff too. thanks for the thread
hope to keep it going. btw whats is price range
thanks again cobey


----------



## moody (Dec 24, 2013)

They all have the same warranty. The length of which is determined by whether your business buys the saw or a individual for home use. The 3 key differences between the 545 and 550 I can tell you outright are: the 550 has crank stuffers, different top end and the at module is different. Almost forgot the 550 has rev boost and the 545 does not. I'm sure there is more details than this. But this gives you an idea that although they share cases they're two different concepts.


----------



## c5rulz (Dec 24, 2013)

Lasmacgod,

Thanks for the write up and your evaluation.

My prayers will be with you to fend off the inevitable lightning bolts thrust from the heavens for speaking sacrilege about the 346XP which as all know, was a gift to man from the Lord himself.


----------



## atlarge54 (Dec 24, 2013)

I must agree with your movie reference and the 346-----I'm glad mine was cheap. Maybe over time we'll come to an understanding, but for now it's an average movie that got outstanding reviews.


----------



## outdoortype (Dec 24, 2013)

You're right about perception/expectations. I went out on a limb when I got a 346xp NE fully expecting it to seem whimpy after running a 60cc saw for the last 2 years. Even without the narrow kerf setup, it really suprised me in terms of power. Mine was setup rich for break in (no complaints) and I was shocked at how much I could lean on the saw and not stall the chain. My only gripe with this saw is that the oil fill cap gets extremely hard to loosen.


----------



## lasmacgod (Dec 24, 2013)

moody said:


> They all have the same warranty. The length of which is determined by whether your business buys the saw or a individual for home use. The 3 key differences between the 545 and 550 I can tell you outright are: the 550 has crank stuffers, different top end and the at module is different. Almost forgot the 550 has rev boost and the 545 does not. I'm sure there is more details than this. But this gives you an idea that although they share cases they're two different concepts.



According to Husqvarna's website and three different dealers I have talked to, the warranty on XP saws is 6 months, regardless of end use, whereas non-XP saws is 2 years.

http://husqvarna.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/855/kw/warranty


----------



## nmurph (Dec 24, 2013)

550 - 11lb 2oz
346 - 11lb 4oz
261 - 11lb 12oz (might have been 11-10...can't remember off the top of my head and the pics are at work)


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Dec 24, 2013)

lasmacgod said:


> According to Husqvarna's website and three different dealers I have talked to, the warranty on XP saws is 6 months, regardless of end use, whereas non-XP saws is 2 years.
> 
> http://husqvarna.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/855/kw/warranty


I've got 2 XP's with 4 year warranties.  Granted, it doesn't apply to commercial use...


----------



## c5rulz (Dec 24, 2013)

Mine all came with 2 year warranties that were extended to 4 years by buying true fuel under the Husky brand.

I quote:

How the program works?
*Effective February 1, 2013*
Consumers who purchase two-stroke gasoline powered Husqvarna branded handheld products, including: chainsaws, blowers, hedge trimmers, pole pruners/saws and trimmers, for non-income producing personal use or household purposes, excluding commercial, agricultural, retail, industrial and rental usage types, can extend their product warranty from the standard 2 years to either a 3 year or 4 year limited warranty.





* To extend the warranty by 1 year to a total of 3: *
The consumer will need to take only 2 steps: First, the consumer must purchase at least 6 bottles of Husqvarna brand 2-stroke oil regardless of size and/or type at the same time as the qualifying handheld product purchase and both purchases must be on the original product invoice/receipt. Second, the consumer must register their product online.*




* To extend the warranty by 2 years to a total of 4 years: *
The consumer will need to take only 2 steps: First, the consumer must purchase at least 3 bottles of the 32oz Husqvarna brand pre-mix fuel at the same time as the qualifying handheld product purchase and both purchases must be on the original product invoice/receipt. Second, the consumer must register their product online.*


----------



## c5rulz (Dec 24, 2013)

lasmacgod said:


> According to Husqvarna's website and three different dealers I have talked to, the warranty on XP saws is 6 months, regardless of end use, whereas non-XP saws is 2 years.
> 
> http://husqvarna.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/855/kw/warranty


 

That is not current.


----------



## opinion (Dec 24, 2013)

The ms 260 was rated at 3.2. The ms 261 was 3.75, and the ms 261 cm is rated at 3.9.


----------



## nmurph (Dec 24, 2013)

opinion said:


> The ms 260 was rated at 3.2. The ms 261 was 3.75, and the ms 261 cm is rated at 3.9.



Thanks...I thought the M was a little stronger than the OE model.


----------



## sunfish (Dec 24, 2013)

OP, good report on the 545. It is a very good saw!

40 minutes is nothing to get to a good dealer. I drive one hour and pass a couple Stihl dealers on the way.
Actually my dealer has Stihl also...

I have to wounder though, if you got a bad 346xp, or didn't run it long enough to get broken-in?


----------



## fuzz1500 (Dec 24, 2013)

Really these are first negative things Ive heard about the 346xp .


----------



## nmurph (Dec 24, 2013)

fuzz1500 said:


> Really these are first negative things Ive heard about the 346xp .



It's like anything, there are a few people that just don't like a particular saw, and some that have unrealistic expectations of a 50cc saw. There's nothing right or wrong with that, but the majority of those that run a 346 are very pleased with the feel and performance.


----------



## fuzz1500 (Dec 24, 2013)

> It's like anything, there are a few people that just don't like a particular saw, and some that have unrealistic expectations of a 50cc saw. There's nothing right or wrong with that, but the majority of those that run a 346 are very pleased with the feel and performance.



Maybe its time I snagged a 346xp myself....and compare it to the 550xp on my shelf ! I have used 50cc saws most of my life . Still what I grab when I go out usually . Maybe I can do a fair and reasonable test !!


----------



## lasmacgod (Dec 24, 2013)

opinion said:


> The ms 260 was rated at 3.2. The ms 261 was 3.75, and the ms 261 cm is rated at 3.9.



Where did you find the 3.9 hp figure for the MS261 cm? The reason I ask is because the website shows 3.75 for the cm. I agree, though, the cm should be rated higher, the cm felt noticeably stronger to me.


----------



## lasmacgod (Dec 24, 2013)

cobey said:


> what does it weigh?, does it have a rim sprocket or spur?
> hows it compare to 450 husky or pp5020av
> is it a homeowner saw with auto tune or pro saw
> not picking it apart, just learning  you dont have to answer all this i figured
> ...



nmurph covered the actual weights. It came with a 7 pin rim sprocket. 
I have not run a 450 or pp5020, so I can't comment on them. 
It is what is considered a semi-pro saw. Has the pro-saw construction, just detuned a bit and lacks the rev boost. 
Price varies by dealer, but should definitely be less than $500.


----------



## Brendann (Dec 25, 2013)

I was quoted $385 by tlandrum for the 2252, which is Jonsered's version of the lady in red of the 545. Tractor Supply wants almost the same amount for the Husky/Jonsered plastic home/farm 50cc version. The 2252/545 is what I wanted, but he was out and I didn't want to wait a month or two for restock, so I bought the 2253 instead. Now I won't have to go the rest of my life, wondering what a 2253/550xp would have been like. lol My dad just got a ported Wicked Work Saw 2253 via that holiday special Terry was running. He was really impressed, as in blew his socks & toupee right off type of impressed. He was only mildly impressed with my stock 2253. He has been using a Husqvarna L65 for 30+ years, and recently an L77.


----------



## lasmacgod (Dec 25, 2013)

A minor complaint I forgot to include in the original post:

The rear handle is a bit cramped. I generally wear XL size gloves, but even then I have to try gloves on before I buy because some are too tight. When bare handed, or wearing very light work gloves, the rear handle is a perfect fit. When wearing heavy, insulated work gloves, the rear handle is a tight fit, causing the throttle trigger to catch on my middle finger and not return to idle all the way (only to roughly half-throttle) unless I release my grip on the rear handle. 

I never ran the 346 during the winter, so I don't know if it was the same way. I checked my FIL's Shindaiwa 360, and it had plenty of room in the rear handle. His Mac 10-10 does as well, not that I was surprised about that one. I do not recall this being a problem on any of the Stihls I have run over the years.


----------



## BKrusher (Dec 25, 2013)

Agree on the rear handle opinion...but everyone needs to try saws out for themselves I think. To the OP thanks for your opinion.


----------



## lasmacgod (Dec 25, 2013)

I completely agree that a person should check out the feel of saws for themselves before purchase. Unfortunately, I didn't think to take a pair of winter work gloves with me when I went saw shopping. I will in the future, though.


----------



## pro94lt (Dec 25, 2013)

Comparing new saws to worn out ones or just one saw to another can give you a false impression. I got a mint 262xp I mean I don't think it had ever cut but my 346 just flat out smoked it I was hurt I always wanted one... 262xp is long gone


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Dec 25, 2013)

I've owned and tested them. I loved the Partner 5000 plus, then I loved the 346xp, now I love the 550xp and also owned and love 545. I would take the 545 over the 346 if given the choice. It's just a evolution of good saws IMO and the 545 550 has it all in my hands.


----------



## Chris-PA (Dec 25, 2013)

The 2252/545 really looks like the perfect firewood saw for a "1 saw plan". Light, strato & AT at a decent price point.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Dec 25, 2013)

My 545 was 400 to my door PHO just like I wanted it.


----------



## moody (Dec 25, 2013)

545 and 555 are quality at a price that's affordable. Bang for your buck and quality to back it up.


----------



## fuzz1500 (Dec 25, 2013)

> I've owned and tested them. I loved the Partner 5000 plus, then I loved the 346xp, now I love the 550xp and also owned and love 545. I would take the 545 over the 346 if given the choice. It's just a evolution of good saws IMO and the 545 550 has it all in my hands.



Very well said !


----------



## fuzz1500 (Dec 25, 2013)

> The 2252/545 really looks like the perfect firewood saw for a "1 saw plan". Light, strato & AT at a decent price point.



I agree with that statement for my preferences as well . I used an old Husky 350 for about 12 years for my only firewood saw . I never got into big wood...I only cut stuff that the 18 inch bar could handle . My opinion is that a saw in the 50cc range is best for normal firewood cutting....but I also know opinions vary !! hahahaha


----------

